# powerheads



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I know there are a few flow threads going on, and don't want to highjack... But because I was going to get a temporary powerhead on Saturday, and its only Monday, I figured I could probably get my permanent powerhead by the weekend... So folks, I was going to go for the Vortech MP10 wireless powerhead. But should I get the MP20, instead??? I have a 37gallon tank.
Thanks for your speedy replies?!  
(Would like to order by tomorrow!)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*powerheads...*

Just noticed that the upgraded MP20 doesn't exist... Now I really don't know what to do  And that the upgrade doesn't work from the 10 to the 20, but everything else... Don't want crazy flow (Do I need crazy flow???).
Please help me!? Thank you!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

what kind of fish do you have in that tank?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

As Ameek's been using MP20 in his 15G nano, I don't see why you can't use MP20 in 37G. These guys are adjustable so you don't have to run at full speed.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*powerheads...*



gucci17 said:


> what kind of fish do you have in that tank?


My wish list is 2 clarkii clowns, 2-3 Banggai Cardinalfish, 1+ anemone, lots of soft corals, and some sps corals mostly. Maybe 1-2 other smallish things that I can find that are typical to Sulawesi...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

IMO, if you're going to get one, I'd get either the MP-20 or MP-40W or ES. In a a 37g tank, the MP-20/40 wetside isn't going to be that big - and if you have too much flow, you can always turn it down all the way.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*flow*



ameekplec. said:


> IMO, if you're going to get one, I'd get either the MP-20 or MP-40W or ES. In a a 37g tank, the MP-20/40 wetside isn't going to be that big - and if you have too much flow, you can always turn it down all the way.


the 40 - really?! the MP-10 says its up to 70 gallons... and the 40, from 50 gallons... I totally believe you, 'cause you have one... But... Its just $200 more than I was planning on spending right now...  decisions, decisions...!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

teemee said:


> the 40 - really?! the MP-10 says its up to 70 gallons... and the 40, from 50 gallons... I totally believe you, 'cause you have one... But... Its just $200 more than I was planning on spending right now...  decisions, decisions...!


Atleast if you ever upgrade to a larger tank you're good to go!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The ratings are made in empty tanks with 0 obstructions. I have the MP-20 turned up to full in my 16" 20g tank, and there are still areas where the flow is a bit too low for my liking due to the rockwork. So I'd think that rating the MP10 for a 70g tank is a bit optimistic.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*powerheads...*



ameekplec. said:


> The ratings are made in empty tanks with 0 obstructions. I have the MP-20 turned up to full in my 16" 20g tank, and there are still areas where the flow is a bit too low for my liking due to the rockwork. So I'd think that rating the MP10 for a 70g tank is a bit optimistic.


brutal man! i guess its the 40, then...


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Received my MP10 from JL Aquatics just last week for my 36x18x18 (50G)...

I like that it's smaller than the MP20/40 (so doesn't look anywhere near as bulky on the outside of the smaller tanks, and takes up less inside space too), cheaper (always a winner!), and yet I still have it set at only around 75-80% capacity,else it blows my hammer coral (opposite end of the tank) into oblivion, and draws air from the surface with its power, creating gazillions of micro-bubbles (it's positioned around 4" below the water surface).

I appreciate and respect the experiences/input of others re: the larger models, but at the same time encourage you not to rule out that l'il guy on a 37G tank unless you plan to upgrade at some point in the relatively near future - it's a bit of a wolf in sheep's clothing...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*last powerhead question, i promise...*



Windowlicka said:


> Received my MP10 from JL Aquatics just last week for my 36x18x18 (50G)...
> 
> I like that it's smaller than the MP20/40 (so doesn't look anywhere near as bulky on the outside of the smaller tanks, and takes up less inside space too), cheaper (always a winner!), and yet I still have it set at only around 75-80% capacity,else it blows my hammer coral (opposite end of the tank) into oblivion, and draws air from the surface with its power, creating gazillions of micro-bubbles (it's positioned around 4" below the water surface).
> 
> I appreciate and respect the experiences/input of others re: the larger models, but at the same time encourage you not to rule out that l'il guy on a 37G tank unless you plan to upgrade at some point in the relatively near future - it's a bit of a wolf in sheep's clothing...


For Windowlicka: 
Are you running the MP-10 alone, or with another powerhead? What about the flow in other places in the tank??

For anyone else out there: 
I will not be upgrading, even if i really, really want to, for at least a few years. If I go for the MP-10 and eventually add another powerhead, it will still be more than 100 cheaper than the MP-40... I know i'm not the only one in school here, but I have to economize. The whole point was to make everything streamlined, and have fewer cables lying around. But a couple of Koralia's would set me back less than 100... I just don't think I can swing 500 when I need to get lights, skimmer, test kits, etc.......
Thoughts???


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

teemee said:


> For Windowlicka:
> Are you running the MP-10 alone, or with another powerhead? What about the flow in other places in the tank??
> 
> For anyone else out there:
> ...


In addition to the MP10 & sump return nozzles (split 2-ways through a Y-adapter) I have a small Koralia Nano ph directed between rock at the opposite end of the tank to the MP10 to provide some additional flow.

Honestly? I think the Koralia is there more for my own peace of mind than for any other purpose - when adding cyclopeze to the tank (a few seconds before switching the MP10 into 'feeding mode'), it really doesn't look like I have ANY deadspots whatsoever - the water motion through the entire tank (including lifting and moving detritus from the substrate) is kinda ridiculous!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

teemee said:


> For anyone else out there:
> I will not be upgrading, even if i really, really want to, for at least a few years. If I go for the MP-10 and eventually add another powerhead, it will still be more than 100 cheaper than the MP-40... I know i'm not the only one in school here, but I have to economize. The whole point was to make everything streamlined, and have fewer cables lying around. But a couple of Koralia's would set me back less than 100... I just don't think I can swing 500 when I need to get lights, skimmer, test kits, etc.......
> Thoughts???


If you're positive about not upgrading for a few years, then I'd be inclined to go ahead and just get a MP-10w ES. In future, if/whenyou upgrade you can have it communicate wirelessly with another MP-10w or a MP-40w.


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that a Koralia is an excellent choice. Sure it doesn't do what a Vor-tech can do but if you can hide a few small Koralia and put them on timers you would be further ahead in water distribution and have dollars left over.

I bought my timers at Can.Tire and they have a remote if I want to start or stop anything.

I use a 4-way from Oceansmotion.com which gives me great distribution.

Vortech are great, don't get me wrong. But they come at a hefty price which make them a luxury item not a mandatory purchase.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're positive about not upgrading for a few years, then I'd be inclined to go ahead and just get a MP-10w ES. In future, if/whenyou upgrade you can have it communicate wirelessly with another MP-10w or a MP-40w.


Okay. Thanks for this. Just ordered an MP10 ES from JL aquatics. They didn't have the wireless in stock, so am saving an additional 50$/



Mike said:


> I think that a Koralia is an excellent choice. Sure it doesn't do what a Vor-tech can do but if you can hide a few small Koralia and put them on timers you would be further ahead in water distribution and have dollars left over.
> 
> I bought my timers at Can.Tire and they have a remote if I want to start or stop anything.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. I think a 4-way would take up a lot of space in my small tank, but reassuring that adding a koralia if need by seems okay, too!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

teemee said:


> the 40 - really?! the MP-10 says its up to 70 gallons... and the 40, from 50 gallons... I totally believe you, 'cause you have one... But... Its just $200 more than I was planning on spending right now...  decisions, decisions...!


AP has 2x MP-40 for $50 each:

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22812&cat=all


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*MP40s*



dl88dl said:


> AP has 2x MP-40 for $50 each:
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22812&cat=all


Really?! LOL They must have fallen off the back of a truck... or tank!!
You know I tried to join Aquarium Pros, before I knew all the shiz about it...
And after repeated attempts at unsuccessful registration even emailed the administrator. From whom I have never received a reply. I guess I'm not worthy  Frankly, I think it was a bit rude. So, even if I needed 2x MP40s, I couldn't get them. I can't even see the classified you linked. Thanks for letting me know, though


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> AP has 2x MP-40 for $50 each:
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22812&cat=all


That's just the driver/controller though...not the actual powerhead...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

teemee said:


> Really?! LOL They must have fallen off the back of a truck... or tank!!
> You know I tried to join Aquarium Pros, before I knew all the shiz about it...
> And after repeated attempts at unsuccessful registration even emailed the administrator. From whom I have never received a reply. I guess I'm not worthy  Frankly, I think it was a bit rude. So, even if I needed 2x MP40s, I couldn't get them. I can't even see the classified you linked. Thanks for letting me know, though


Damn AP...that is why nobody likes them. Anyway, Gucci17 said it was only the driver/controller and not the powerhead.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> AP has 2x MP-40 for $50 each:
> 
> http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=22812&cat=all


Dave, those are just the wave drivers - the actual 'brains' behind the vortech. It doesn't include the wet/dry side (the actual moving part), nor the power supply.

My guess would be that somebody is getting the upgraded "gen 3" drivers from an EcoTech vendor sometime soon for their upgrade to a big 36 x 30 x 24 tank, and selling the old controllers (which aren't in use) to help offset the cost of the upgrade


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Dave, those are just the wave drivers - the actual 'brains' behind the vortech. It doesn't include the wet/dry side (the actual moving part), nor the power supply.
> 
> My guess would be that somebody is getting the upgraded "gen 3" drivers from an EcoTech vendor sometime soon for their upgrade to a big 36 x 30 x 24 tank, and selling the old controllers (which aren't in use) to help offset the cost of the upgrade


Thanks for the info. I have never use this kind of powerhead before. 
Btw, is that a good deal anyway?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd say it's standard, considering in the States they sell for that price - a few have popped up as people start switching from the old drivers to the new style ones.


----------

